# YIPPEE, DIPPEY DO! I finished it! YEAH! CCS (counted cross stitch)



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes folks, I am yelling! I am so, so, so, happy to finsh this monster! I know, it is in three pieces, but they are finished! They are currently in the bathtub soaking out all my sweat, etc., from almost 14 months of being worked on in the heat and cold! And cats! And hubby having to keep checking them out!

I have not figured out the total amount of thread yet. Just a bit reluctant to do that! I will eventually figure out how much money I have invested. Time is a whole other dimension! Let us just say many, many hours!

I did post last year the names of the patterns but if anyone is interested I can do so again. They are downstairs and I am upstairs, too lazy to go down at this time!

I do plan on posting pictures of them after hubby is back home and frames them. Yes, I do have the frames already! He has no excuse! And he can do it sitting down if he wants! 

So, without further ado, here they are!

Thanks for looking and have a lovely day everyone!

JanetLee


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful,beautiful work.


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow!! Congrats on finishing that huge project!! It is beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! How do a take a bow on here? I am so happy this is finally finished! We need a new emoticon!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a work of art! I have followed you on this and think you have to have so much patience!!! You have spent so much time on that and isn't that for a relative? You do not get to keep that masterpiece.....

Just to let you know......that is fantastic!


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Just awesome! You should be very proud! I know the work that goes into counted cross stitch.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing! I hope we get to see them framed!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful. I remember seeing the starts and they were so different and it was hard to see what was going to develop .


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful works of art. Looking forward to seeing the framed finals. Congratulations.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Those are just beautiful and indeed it looks like you put hours into the work--and very nicely done. Are you planning to frame them?


----------



## granhiker (Feb 28, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## 50of47 (Apr 16, 2011)

This is beautiful work. You should be very proud of yourself for having persevered with such a large project.

I do remember your having posted about this project before, but I neglected to take down the names of the patterns. Could you please post them again? As a fellow counted cross stitch aficionado, I would love to tackle something of this size.

Thanks.

50of47


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> That is a work of art! I have followed you on this and think you have to have so much patience!!! You have spent so much time on that and isn't that for a relative? You do not get to keep that masterpiece.....
> 
> Just to let you know......that is fantastic!


Thank you!

See, I told you that you would not miss it!

Yes, this is for one of hubby's sister, Helen. Currently they live in Texas but are moving to Minnesota sometime in the next few months.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Amazing! I hope we get to see them framed!


Definitely! Hubby is visiting his parents right now. His mom is having a knee replaced on this coming Monday and I wanted him to visit them at least once more this year. They live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations and God bless you. What a huge undertaking to accomplish.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Those are just beautiful and indeed it looks like you put hours into the work--and very nicely done. Are you planning to frame them?


That is hubby's job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

50of47 said:


> This is beautiful work. You should be very proud of yourself for having persevered with such a large project.
> 
> I do remember your having posted about this project before, but I neglected to take down the names of the patterns. Could you please post them again? As a fellow counted cross stitch aficionado, I would love to tackle something of this size.
> 
> ...


Not a problem! Needed to go and get something else from downstairs. A tofer!

The company I ordered them from is _Mystic Stitch Inc._. They are on line, that is where I get most of my patterns like this.

The artist is _Barbara Felisky_. The names are *Vinyarn Collection, Panel I, Panel II, and Panel III.*

Sending you a pm.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw them when you were starting them for SIL. I am amazed that you finished them already. They would take me a lifetime. Congratulations! WaHoo! On to something for yourself? You deserve many bows and curtsies.
3 thumbs up.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Really nice work


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Janet - they are awesome - you have done an amazing job - what will you do if someone says please make me a set - I am happy to pay!!! - Jill


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful .


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Great job. You must have amazing vision. My eyes would fall out of my head if I tried something like this. You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I m glad you have finished them as I've been waiting to see them finished &#128516; They are beautiful Janet Lee just like all your pictures are 
Must be nice being a relative of yours &#128512;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JillKay said:


> Hi Janet - they are awesome - you have done an amazing job - what will you do if someone says please make me a set - I am happy to pay!!! - Jill


Thank you!

Not enough money in the world! And I don't like redos!  Especially on something this detailed!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I m glad you have finished them as I've been waiting to see them finished 😄 They are beautiful Janet Lee just like all your pictures are
> Must be nice being a relative of yours 😀


Thank you!

I am concerned with the rest of them see these hanging on Helen's wall they may want something!

I have made a couple of pictures for one SIL, a pillow for another SIL, several shawls, hats, mittens, etc, for so many of the rest of them! Plus some for my own side! These are for hubby's side!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW you have done a wonderful job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful don't even come close to describing these masterpieces. Awesome. Thank you for sharing the journey. mary pat


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow! Just wow! Amazing work, and amazing you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am concerned with the rest of them see these hanging on Helen's wall they may want something!
> 
> I have made a couple of pictures for one SIL, a pillow for another SIL, several shawls, hats, mittens, etc, for so many of the rest of them! Plus some for my own side! These are for hubby's side!


Oh oh I can see busy times ahead for once they all see your latest art work 😀


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are so beautiful I am almost speechless, lucky, lucky SIL and congratulations to you for such a wonderful, fantastic work of art. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Amazing and beautiful. I have done cross stitch but never anything that intricate. Your work is fabulous.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

They are amazing. Well done you. That's a lot of sts and patience . &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes folks, I am yelling! I am so, so, so, happy to finsh this monster! I know, it is in three pieces, but they are finished! They are currently in the bathtub soaking out all my sweat, etc., from almost 14 months of being worked on in the heat and cold! And cats! And hubby having to keep checking them out!
> 
> I have not figured out the total amount of thread yet. Just a bit reluctant to do that! I will eventually figure out how much money I have invested. Time is a whole other dimension! Let us just say many, many hours!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

wow!!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Like..... WOW! Painting in x stitch!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

You have the patience's of Job! Beautiful!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

You should be so proud of yourself, this is one of the most amazing projects that I have seen on KP.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Loved seeing the progress..but the end result is amazing!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> See, I told you that you would not miss it!
> 
> Yes, this is for one of hubby's sister, Helen. Currently they live in Texas but are moving to Minnesota sometime in the next few months.


JanetLee, you are a master craftswoman - it is gorgeous. I hope you will keep it until your dear SIL is finished moving. Things happen in moving, I know!! I put "dear" before SIL because she must be VERY dear to be so lucky.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great job Janet! And they will be so welcoming to look at during the Minnesota winter!! What's next?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! This one was very detailed and I am happy to see it finished.

I let it soak in the tub for a couple of hours, then rinsed them and they are laying out drying now. It is amazing how much the material will get soiled even from clean hands. The colors have all brightened and hopefully that will show when hubby takes the final photographs for me.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh my, my, my, those are gorgeous...I'll scream it with you, THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!

What a talent you have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Oh my, my, my, those are gorgeous...I'll scream it with you, THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!
> 
> What a talent you have.


Thank you!

Can you tell I am happy to be done with this?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow weee!!! JanetLee beautifully done!!!! You did an amazing job... Your sister in law well love it!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Wow weee!!! JanetLee beautifully done!!!! You did an amazing job... Your sister in law well love it!!!!


Thank you Mary!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful! You surely are gifted!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Truly amazing work. Love to see them again when framed.


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

That is absolutely amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Fabulous work. Heirlooms for sure. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy Crow, they are gorgeous!!! You are VERY talented.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Breath taking. Beautiful job.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't think of a better word than this -- WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Janet they are beyond gorgeous! Spectactular work and congratulations.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Amazing! Pat yourself on the back...truly a labor of love.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful&#128150;Beautiful&#128150;Beautiful&#128150;


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful. Enjoy them for many years.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful. Such alot of time and work. You should be proud.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are absolutely gorgeous. I can only imagine the number of hours of small tedious little stitches. What a wonderful finished set they will be. Great job Janet.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

A masterpiece and a beautiful focus for any room. Your sister-in-law will be thrilled. If not, they'd be perfect for my niece getting married and living in Italy!!! LOL


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Your work is divine! I cross stitched for many years so understand your happiness in being finished with such a huge project. Beautiful accomplishment!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

So happy for you. They are very beautiful. Something to treasure.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I KNOW exactly how you feel! I know you are both relieved (because it is finally finished) and delighted with the results at the same time. Long works can become tedious after a certain point which I experienced when I "finally" finished my beaded tapestry "Fish Girl"...boy was I tickled when it was completed!!!!!
Well, your endurance and devotion paid off big time for you! Whatta lovely work of art! Give yourself a gigantic pat on the back for this tremendous achievement.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! Awesome job...beautiful. Eye straining work for me...you did GREAT!! HUGS...GG


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is a HUGE amount of work! I do cross stitch too, and there is no way I would have the patience to do one panel much less 3 of them!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Your work is absolutely amazing--I just don't have the words to tell you how much I appreciate your talent and patience. I know it is hard to get closeups but I would love to see one.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!!!! JanetLee they are all beautiful. Please post pics when they are framed. &#128158;


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just so beautiful!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

These are outstanding. I admire your persistence in finishing them. I hope that whoever is so fortunate to be blessed with them are appreciate the artistry that went into these. They should be heirlooms, for sure.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Janet Lee, you are Amazing! I don't know how you have stuck with it. I have much, much smaller cross stitch projects that have gone unfinished for years. These turned out beautifully! I hope you will post pictures of them when your husband gets them framed. Did you do these for your own home, or are they a gift?


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Just beautiful! A monumental accomplishment and a gift to be treasured.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That's incredible !!!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So AWSOME!! You have more patience than me!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Give yourself a big pat on the back. What a fantastic job and I do mean job. How long did it take you? Are you framing them yourself or having it done and are they to hang on the wall or are they to fit in a screen? Oh so many questions. :thumbup:


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

They are SO beautiful. I admire your patience. They look like a wonderful painting! :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rob's Sally said:


> Beautiful. Enjoy them for many years.


They are for hubby's sister Helen, so they are they ones to enjoy them for years! (I hope) They have three children, maybe each one will get one in years to come.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WVMaryBeth said:


> A masterpiece and a beautiful focus for any room. Your sister-in-law will be thrilled. If not, they'd be perfect for my niece getting married and living in Italy!!! LOL


Especially since they are of the Italian Vineyards!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, it turned out beautiful. Those panels will be gorgeous once they are framed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

NCNeedler said:


> Janet Lee, you are Amazing! I don't know how you have stuck with it. I have much, much smaller cross stitch projects that have gone unfinished for years. These turned out beautifully! I hope you will post pictures of them when your husband gets them framed. Did you do these for your own home, or are they a gift?


These are a gift to hybby's sister, Helen.

And yes, I have several I have kept. The biggest majority have been given away though.

I am starting the grid pattern for the next one. It is of a bald eagle in a winter scene and is much smaller! Only 196 wide by 259 tall!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Give yourself a big pat on the back. What a fantastic job and I do mean job. How long did it take you? Are you framing them yourself or having it done and are they to hang on the wall or are they to fit in a screen? Oh so many questions. :thumbup:


Start to finish, about 14 months, with some (about 2 months) time off for good behaviour!

Hubby is framing them for me, already have the frames. His sister, Helen, has a huge blank wall to hang them on. The funny thing is she doesn't know about it but her hubby does. Sort of a birthday present (Dec 13) Christmas, (for several years) all rolled into one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your wonderful words!

Yes, a labor of love to be sure. Hubby asked, told him to pick out what he wanted me to do, ordered the patterns, stitched them! The family they are going to have always appreciated what I have sent them. Last winter I sent them a big box of afghans! I was later told they were all standing around the box ready to take the one they wanted! I only sent five seeing as how there are five in the family. One of the boys took two of them so I ended up sending another one! Now that made me feel good!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Spectacular !!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Terrific - so much work. Well done to you :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its gorgeous!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh wow, What words can one say about such a masterpiece.. 
Maybe, Breathtaking,?? Your sister in law is one very lucky lady and I would think when she sees this, she must no how much you love her. Nobody does this much work for somebody they do not like. You are an amazing person and very gifted. Congrats on a beautiful heirloom for her family..


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, that is really beautiful!!! It must have been a lot of work, too. I used to love to cross-stitch when we were first married (about 28 yrs ago) and my husband did, too, but I had to stop because it bothered my eyes too much and when I looked up from my work I couldn't focus. I miss it. So I know how much work you put into your beautiful banners.

You should be very proud.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> Wow, that is really beautiful!!! It must have been a lot of work, too. I used to love to cross-stitch when we were first married (about 28 yrs ago) and my husband did, too, but I had to stop because it bothered my eyes too much and when I looked up from my work I couldn't focus. I miss it. So I know how much work you put into your beautiful banners.
> 
> You should be very proud.


Thank you. I now get up at least once an hour just to stretch out and rest my eyes. Even with the ott lights or natural sun light, I still take breaks. Until I am so anxious to finish I don't get up for the last two hours! Hubby just laughs when he sees me taking a break. Then he knows it is safe to talk to me! No counting involved!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

So impressive! My daughter is coming for a visit and she enjoys cross stitch so I will have to share with her.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

WELL DONE, gorgeous - looking forward to seeing them in frames


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

bravo! Stunning stitching.
Your patience is amazing. I would have done about 2/3 and then it would sit.
Can't believe after all that time, expense and mounting that you would give this away. I would keep it and pass along as an heirloom.
Since I cross-stitch and needlepoint, I am aware of your talent.
Nan


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations and they are brilliant absolutely brilliant.
You have done an amazing job on them, I just love the colours and subject of the pictures.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful, great job!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome!!! You've created a work of art, an heirloom. I've done a lot of CCS years ago so I can appreciate the effort that went into your pieces. Very beautiful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful works of art!


----------



## kailm (Aug 12, 2011)

Very Nice. I cross stitch when my eyes allow but so far nothing that spectacular.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Being a stitcher myself, I know and respect how much time and talent went into this project. Congratulations to a great artist!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

HOLY SMOKE! What an accomplishment! It's beautiful! Congratulations! Hubby needs to take you on a tropical vacation as soon as his Mom is well-enough. A breezy beach, a waiter to fetch and carry, a masseuse and plenty of fruit, fresh meals YOU don't have to prepare, and a cat sitter at home! Wonderful job!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't imagine the hours that went into that. It is beautiful!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Boy what beautiful work. I know how much sweat and time went into each panel. Did you do it on linen or 18 count aida?
I would not add up the total cost of supplies. The work is priceless.
Moonieboy


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow that was some feat , i could not wait for you to get done they are beautiful you are a patient person . 

what is up next lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gginastoria said:


> So impressive! My daughter is coming for a visit and she enjoys cross stitch so I will have to share with her.


Thank you! What does she like to stitch?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

charbaby said:


> HOLY SMOKE! What an accomplishment! It's beautiful! Congratulations! Hubby needs to take you on a tropical vacation as soon as his Mom is well-enough. A breezy beach, a waiter to fetch and carry, a masseuse and plenty of fruit, fresh meals YOU don't have to prepare, and a cat sitter at home! Wonderful job!


From your lips to his ears!

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

moonieboy said:


> Boy what beautiful work. I know how much sweat and time went into each panel. Did you do it on linen or 18 count aida?
> I would not add up the total cost of supplies. The work is priceless.
> Moonieboy


Thank you!

Aida cloth.

When I did the huge tapestry for my niece I figured out what the cost of supplies was and if I was commissioned to stitch it the cost would have been over $10,000! Yes, it was huge! I did post pictures of it on here a couple of years ago I do believe.

I will figure it out, just because I want to know! Curiousity and all that!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations they are beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

diana999 said:


> wow that was some feat , i could not wait for you to get done they are beautiful you are a patient person .
> 
> what is up next lol


Thank you.

I just put the grid on the aida today for a bald eagle that is a winter/water setting. Only 35 colors though!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Heirloom quality....they will look beautiful in their frames!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Very, very impressive.


----------



## Littlewoman721 (Jan 12, 2015)

Your needlework is absolutely beautiful!!! As a fellow cross stitcher, I can certainly appreciate all the time, effort, work and patience that went into creating that masterpiece. Thank you for sharing your work. You are truly an "artist".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Littlewoman721 said:


> Your needlework is absolutely beautiful!!! As a fellow cross stitcher, I can certainly appreciate all the time, effort, work and patience that went into creating that masterpiece. Thank you for sharing your work. You are truly an "artist".


Thank you but all I did was follow the patterns!

But there was a lot of patience for sure! Especially when hubby was wanting something in the middle of a highly detailed section.


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

So beautiful, you certainly have a gift for cross stitch and such patience too.


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations - an absolute accomplishment - they are lovely - enjoy - neelia


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 

On to the next one!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> On to the next one!


Is the next one bigger or smaller? :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What kind of frame did you decide upon? Is it rustic and painted?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is the next one bigger or smaller? :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


Much smaller! 

It is 196 wide by 259 tall.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MrsB said:


> What kind of frame did you decide upon? Is it rustic and painted?


Wood painted flat black. Just a simple ¾ inch frame.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That is beautiful ccx.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Congratulations! They are exquisite. I would be yelling too, if I completed such beautiful pieces. You- are amazing. Can't wait to see them framed. What an accomplishment!&#128522;


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Just beautiful work. You should be yelling and celebrating.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!

Hubby is currently mounting the first one. He has been working on it while watching the Steelers on the television. He is getting distracted but that is all right! As far as he is concerned all is well with the Steelers being ahead at the moment!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

To say your finished project is amazing would be an understatement. I hope you can hear my applause. It certainly is well deserved!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, and hubby is really having a unusually difficult time with the framing. They made the frames a smidge larger than they should have so now he is having to stretch it more than it should be. I have given him a couple of tips that seem to be working. He is needing a lot of patience! But he will get it finished.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning. And so much work. Absolutely love it.


What's next?


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous !!!


----------

